# Blackfoot



## Blackfoot (Dec 20, 2003)

Checkin' in.  What's up?  See lots of good people here.


----------



## steroid (Dec 20, 2003)

Welcome bro


----------



## Chimp (Dec 20, 2003)

Welcome Blackfoot!


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 20, 2003)

welcome bro. thanks for joing dude


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

welcome bro


----------



## workinhard (Dec 22, 2003)

welcome bro


----------

